# JTable auf Applet . wie ?



## pro_evo (30. Jul 2005)

Hi all, 

wie bekomme ich ein JTable auf ein Applet ?

Ich habs mit add in der Paint MEthode probiert,  aber ich bekomme nix angezeigt


----------



## pro_evo (30. Jul 2005)

ahh ok mittlerweile ist die Tabelle druff

hab sowas vergessen :

sk.setSize(new Dimension(800,300));
(sk is ne Scrollpane)


aber wie bekomme ich die Tabelle platziert ? 

mit 

add(sk);

ist sie immer links oeben das is blöd weil ich 2 habe 

sowas add(sk,100); geht aug ned ....


----------



## Beni (30. Jul 2005)

setBounds, setX, setY, setLocation: die verändern alle die Position (wie bei jeder Component...)


----------



## pro_evo (30. Jul 2005)

ahh setLocation funzt super thx


----------

